# Just go spayed!



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Just got spayed!*

Finally it's all over!! Hershey is now officially spayed. Dropped her off Friday at 7:30am and picked her up at 9am the following day. She is doing well at home, no crying/yelping, is eating and peeing like normal, had to poop once but very little. I'm assuming since she didn't had any to eat Friday. She just slept the entire day today. She has pain/anti-inflamatory meds (1x a day) until Tuesday and vet says she should not be in pain after that but give them a call if she would need more pain meds.

Here are the pics.

*24-hours after surgery. I could barely see it, looks like it's a little less than half an inch.*









*Just laying and sleeping the day away*

























*Blondie87 - I tried to sew the front of the neck area on the onesie. It managed to stay on the whole day, but was slipping off at night :-(*









I'm very satisfied with the results and glad it's done and over with. I wasn't able to sleep Friday night, waiting to pick her up Saturday. She didn't look miserable when I picked her up and even kissed/licked the vet tech goodbye.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So good to hear! Sweet little one. Hope you get her to rest. Glad it is over!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad all went well with her spay...she is beyond adorable in that PJ...hope she had quiet night .


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad it went well, the incision looks good, very small like Hershey..


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awww! Yeah, I put a ribbon through the arm holes and tied around the front and it still came off. If I tied around the back, maybe it wouldn't have, but I just put one of Bella's t-shirts on her and it works great cuz it goes past her knees when she is sitting/laying. The second I take it off she tries to groom that area tho!


----------

